# tsuka's new flights



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he's got flights now


----------



## CharmedWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

I love these! The first one looks like an owl, swooping down on its prey. That made me laugh!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Cool pictures!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great pictures.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its been over a year now, getting him to grow these out! lol its about time, eh?


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Those beautiful black wings!


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Are you sure he's a cockatiel ? He looks so vicious ! More like an eagle looking for a mouse  Cool pictures


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he was having attitude in those photos as usual lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow bet he is pleased


----------



## Dieselness (Oct 28, 2011)

Here comes the eagle bird *duh duh duh* he reminds me of my bird.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful Pics!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thank you


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

really pretty i can't let my birds grow their out. to scarred they will get hurt or fly out the door when my husband has it open or worst land on the wood heater and get burnt. but i thank they are happy just hanging out with me. he is really pretty


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome work, handsome boy! I hope he'll have his beautiful flights for life now.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awwww.. he's gorgeous! And so proud of this feathers. But.. ummm.. does he know he's a majestic cockatiel and not a majestic eagle?  Such a handsome guy.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

DyArianna said:


> Awwww.. he's gorgeous! And so proud of this feathers. But.. ummm.. does he know he's a majestic cockatiel and not a majestic eagle?  Such a handsome guy.


What are you talking about? That is totes an eagle.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I want to let my birds' feathers grow out...I'm just afraid of them flying away. Kirk's are almost back in but he's a little shy about flying (probably because everytime he tried to follow Ava he would hit a wall instead, poor guy). And our new bird Luna has no trouble...she flew around my house twice the first day I brought her home (I was only trying to put a perch in) and she was NOT tame at all. Ouch..for both me and her. So her poor feathers got the clip too..I'm sure she'll teach Kirk once hers grow back in.

But those are really good pictures..my camera hardly ever gets a good focus because the tiels are constantly moving.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my guys sit around a lot lol


----------



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

very very cute, looks like Eagle


----------

